# where to meet women?



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Last couple of days I have started to think of a plan to end my life long achievement of being single my whole life. I know you really can't plan something like this but it was either this or just go insane and give up. One of he biggest obstacles is actually meeting women. I haven't really meet anyone that I have had any interest in at all. I don't really leave the house that often since there is nothing to do outside of the house. I hate and am bored to death of bars. Rather burn them down. I don't consider myself a Christen and I sizzle every time I am in a church:laughing: so that's out of the question. Don't really trust my friend to hook me up with girl since he has different relationship goals then I do but refuses to think we're reading from two different books and thinks we're on the same page. I rarely see girls anywhere near my age at the book stores. Coffee shops would be awkward since I don't like coffee at all. Can't really think of any other places except this one convention I go to every year. No luck with that idea for the past couple years though. I have tried but every girl I have remote interest in turn out to have a boyfriend. So any ideas?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Try finding some local events in your area and regularly attend those. Pro: you are there to do an activity not hook up with people hence pressure is off. Con: not all women there will be single. Here is a good website for finding events especially in big metropolitan areas: Meetup.com. Also google up Craigslist and check out community section of your local CL, may be even platonic section. Another possibility is through male friends - if you have guy-friends chances are they may know some girls or attend some social functions where you can come along and meet somebody. Then of course there is online dating - OkCupid is a popular website - I know of a few guys who have met their girlfriends through there. People also meet each other through chatrooms and playing online games together. Then of course there are bars - but I have no personal experience with those so cannot advise you anything here.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The supermarket? "oh here let me grab that for you". *scan for wedding rings* _all clear_ ..aaannndd over to you..... *shrugs*. I don't know. I guess as long as you are out and about (being available) and give off positive vibes and smile a lot etc then it will happen. Compliment a lady in a gas station line and ask her if she wants to do brunch sometime?
I'd say the most important thing is don't just think you have to find one... just meet a lot of people over plenty of time and learn to build a comfortable repor and a balanced flow of conversation and if something clicks between you and someone then go with the flow!


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Facebook. It sounds lame, but when you think about it, it really has become this new normal way of communication and social environment. Also, when you think about how many people are on facebook and how many spend so much time on it... perhaps it's hard to meet a girl/boy in person because they are all sitting at home on facebook. In all honesty, it's a nice way to communicate and meet new people in your area... worked for me a few times. =)


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I have tried but every girl I have remote interest in turn out to have a boyfriend. So any ideas?


Maybe a dating website? At least you'd know that everyone on that website won't already be attached.

Edit: Except for the scummy people looking for something on the side, but you don't want to associate yourself with that anyway.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

uhhh you can meet women anywhere really...

it's not that complicated because they are everywhere


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> The supermarket? "oh here let me grab that for you". *scan for wedding rings* _all clear_ ..aaannndd over to you..... *shrugs*. I don't know. I guess as long as you are out and about (being available) and give off positive vibes and smile a lot etc then it will happen. Compliment a lady in a gas station line and ask her if she wants to do brunch sometime?
> I'd say the most important thing is don't just think you have to find one... just meet a lot of people over plenty of time and learn to build a comfortable repor and a balanced flow of conversation and if something clicks between you and someone then go with the flow!


Supermarket I have heard or read before. Only problems is I work at one so probably best to avoid since that is when I am at my worst. That and bars. I have tried to not think I have to find one but usually end up never leaving the house and a few things I don't want to mention. Not that getting a girlfriend will solve all my problems. But it would be nice to what a relationship and/or love is.



The Proof said:


> uhhh you can meet women anywhere really...
> 
> it's not that complicated because they are everywhere


If it was complicated it would be easier. Kissing is not complicated and I screwed that up plenty of times. Still having a hard time with that one also. And if they where every where then I would be having problems with people trespassing :laughing:. 

Yes I am that stupid:sad:


----------



## bluefaerie (Dec 6, 2008)

The question is: What kind of woman are you looking for? 

If you know what you want, you'll know where to look. This might be a generalisation but I think that there might be some correlation between the places people gather at and their MBTI. For example, night clubs, pubs and party scenes tend to attract Extraverted Sensors more so than Introverted Intuitives? 

Places to meet women.. what about signing up for a club/course that suits your interest so that you could meet women with similar interests? e.g. if you're into games, photography or bird watching - whatever it may be. Good luck!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have to admit out of all the relationships I've had the best few have come from people I've met on a local forum, one that was particularly centred around the local music scene. I guess it was easy to find someone with similar tastes as me from that angle. It's good to talk to someone online before meeting them as you can suss them out enough without that awkwardness of a first meet in person.. you already feel like you know them in a way.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

OK... I used to move around alot. Every new town to make new friends I would go to a Denny's, Perkins, or IHOP at 10pm. Bring a book and order drink and food. It usually works. Now you may meet some moochers but it works.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I've never tried this but it's worth looking into

Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup

Good luck Joe


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Do all guys over complicate things like this like you do?


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Do all guys over complicate things like this like you do?


Yes. As long you ladies make us jump through hurdles. :tongue:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Do all guys over complicate things like this like you do?


nope I am actually very stupid when it comes to these things. probably should just give up. no point beating a dead horse for over15 years give or take.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

NO giving up..not on my watch......just less head and more heart


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Leave... the.... house.... Just pretend that you are a 'tourist' from another country. If you were one, wouldn't it be better to go out on walks and find things to do or places to visit rather than spending your whole holiday staying inside your hotel room? (Extra points if you learn how to fake an accent.)


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> NO giving up..not on my watch......just less head and more heart


I 'll try but after the last girl I had a crush on I really don't like the idea letting it have too much control. Don't mind me too much. Just slightly depressed and extremely angry at myself lately. Maybe more then slightly. no idea anymore.:laughing:


can't really pretend to visiting where somewhat 68 or so percent know who I am or one of my more popular siblings. And won't want to do that in Philly either. I prefer to avod the area and plus nothing to do there. Except strip clubs which I have been trying to avoid for as long as possible.


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Last couple of days I have started to think of a plan to end my life long achievement of being single my whole life. I know you really can't plan something like this but it was either this or just go insane and give up. One of he biggest obstacles is actually meeting women. I haven't really meet anyone that I have had any interest in at all. I don't really leave the house that often since there is nothing to do outside of the house. I hate and am bored to death of bars. Rather burn them down. I don't consider myself a Christen and I sizzle every time I am in a church:laughing: so that's out of the question. Don't really trust my friend to hook me up with girl since he has different relationship goals then I do but refuses to think we're reading from two different books and thinks we're on the same page. I rarely see girls anywhere near my age at the book stores. Coffee shops would be awkward since I don't like coffee at all. Can't really think of any other places except this one convention I go to every year. No luck with that idea for the past couple years though. I have tried but every girl I have remote interest in turn out to have a boyfriend. So any ideas?


Best place to meet a girl is in the girl's bathroom. Though, I wouldn't recommend it. 

On a serious note, I would advise you to attend any social event where you can shine your intelligence or knowledge relevant to what's going on. Remember the scene in Spiderman 1 where Peter Parker had a chance to brag about species of spiders to Mary Jane? Don't chicken out like Peter, and just start talking about what you and she are seeing.

You understand how I am trying to advise you right? It's all about putting yourself in position to give the best first impression and establish an instant connection. 

It's not guaranteed it will always work out as girls are unpredictable. However, it's very probable that it will work in your favor in situations like that because girls wouldn't be there if they weren't interested. And it's your best shot because you don't have to play what you're going to say to her in your head over and over - it's more natural for you and thus you act confidently.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Step one: prepare, workout and figure out a style of dress that works for you. Cultivate your unique sex appeal. 

Step Two: Put yourself in a group situation (preferably one you can be adverse to, like its requirement for something) hopefully this activity meets with the same people for a two or three months or possibly more.

Step Three: Be yourself, if your quiet and sort of a loner, it'll be fine. They will come to you. You will have the whole mysterious vibe going on and combined with your intellect some extroverted lass will be dying to dig in see whats under the mystery, you seem like great guy so at that point you will have friend at least, if not more.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

I think. Just be confident. Whether that means going out to a bar, going to the gym etc. 
I think if you go out with a plan etc. It might seem like a lost cause. Kind of like when you are always checking your watch even though you know that staring only makes time seem slower. I find with relationships and getting to know people if your setting out on a mission to find someone, it can seem a bit obvious to the person that you are. Just be yourself because people feel uncomfortable sometimes with people who are trying too hard. Or maybe that is just me... People will like you for who you are, even if it is different to your friends. Maybe that is why they will like you more because you are pleasantly different.

I think you should just go out. Socialise. Meet up with your friends. Get to know your friends friends. Add them on Facebook. Chat with your friends friends. Organise a gathering. Lunch. Dinner out. Have fun and I think soon enough someone will stand out etc. 

I find that sometimes it is the case of networking and making friends and then from there things will just fall into place.


----------

